# Catfish Tournament at Indian Lake



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

17th Annual Indian Lake Catfish Tournament
12 Noon August 1st thru August 4th, 2013

http://indianlake.com/catfish.htm#info


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, Me and Catfish_chaser will probably spend a day fishing that, we do it every year but never do any good, I seem to get more and more suspicious of some of the fish caught up there every year.......

Good luck if your fishing...

Salmonid


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Should be a nice weekend for it I might show up for a day or two


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know if I'll throw money in this year or not. But it only takes one fish to win. There are some big ones in here, that's for sure but I never hook them during the tournament, always the 3-5 lb channels lol.

Good luck all! Possibility of rain tomorrow and Saturday. That won't hurt the fishing too much if the wind is fishable. Should be able to catch cats from the bank or the boat. Fun way to get kids involved for sure.

As for wondering about the legitimacy of the tourney results I'll say this:
"you who might think about cheating better be able to pass a lie detector test because they do require them at will and random." I know Randy at the check in tent and he's been doing this a long time. He would not hesitate to check out ANYONE should he get an inkling they are being dishonest.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

there was a questionable incident last year I heard and I think he took the test as well as the winners , I know Ive taken several poly's for the St Marys Catfish Tourneys. I don't know of any cheating but with that much money on the line and an open format, Im pretty sure there are some folks who may not be completely legit...LOL Of course that's true in many tourneys, not just this one. 

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Each year I take my oldest Grandaughter to this tournament, it wears her out because of all the dink Channel cats but she loves grabbing the rods she finished third in her age group last year so she is wanting to better that this year.

Lynn and I spent only 3 hours up there today and again they were slamming the rods down but all small 

We got off the lake about the time that storm was coming thru had to get the grass mowed, we will be back at it tomorrow and maybe Saturday..............Doc


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

For us cat guys that mainly target channels indian's tourney setup is already a strike against us. Back when it was a channel cat only, it was a more even playing field. Theres a group of guys that do nothing at indian but target the flatheads in the stump fields. Its the same group of guys that you see every year that sit for hours in the same spot for three days. Just look from lake views ramp and look north all the way to blackhawk. I didnt hear about anything shaddy in last years tourney. The second place guy was on the way to location where the first place guy caught the winning fish, on top of that the second place guy saw him net the big fish.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We were on the lake yesterday from 7:30am till 5pm and caught a ton of dink Channels, Star did catch a 4.21# Channel that put her in first place in her age group but I doubt that will hold up, I know the wind changed directions at least a half dozen times yesterday, saw Skip and Bundys trucks in the parking lot but didn't see anybody else on the water, very nice to see the water up high this year the stumps were banging us pretty bad last year, hopefully we can get out there today and catch some bigger ones.

Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Doc, my partner Ryan was out yesterday in his boat so you prob didn't recognize him, he didn't get anything better then around 5 lbs but today from 10-5 me and Ryan were out , saw Skip and several of the NEOcats guys out there today and Ryan managed 1 nice fish at 8.32 lbs, right now in 18th place, not bad since there are more then 800 entries so far and they are now paying to 30th place, youll need at 5.7 lber as of this aft to be in the money, 20-30th pays $50 for each place. This morning saw the 22 lb flattie in the tank, a real nice healthy fish ( the day before a 23 was caught) Good luck to all. Hoping Ryans fish holds up over night...but expecting to fall into the 20-30 range since the ramp was full of folks putting in for the evening run. 

I now realize that the local pontoon crowd at Indian is absolutely the Wal Mart of boaters... indescribable how many overloaded boats, drun folks, sppeding through no wakes, had one anchor not 30 ft right in front of us as I was trolling....had to take evasive maneuvers to not plow into him, he had no clue.. I was speechless how ignorant he was...

Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anybody know where you register for the tourney at? Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

a little late now sorry I didn't get your message until now, but the tourney is over at noon today, its always Thursday noon until Sunday Noon, but for next year the registration is at the big tent on the way to Moundwood ramp. Cant miss it, only cost 15 bucks. 


Salmonid


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok thanks mark 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark,

Seen where Ryan got in the money, good deal we struggled to find good fish lots of two and three pounders, I saw that people were catching most of the fish at night so figured it would be a zoo on Saturday afternoon we arrived at Indian at 1 am on Sunday morning and headed out, after 2 hrs of 10 mph cold,cold winds and only two small fish we had to tuck in behind an island that wind was cold, at 5 am Star needed to go to the bathroom so motored back to Mound wood, on the way in I saw a rock pile that had a tree laying parallel to the rockpile about 25 foot away, it was covered with fish, I used my history on the Simrad and scanned back found the spot and dropped a marker on the screen, Man I love that feature on these new depth finders, took the women in and as we got near the spot on our way back out dropped baits first fish slammed the rod and kept it buried Star reeled it in a chunky 7# Channel which put her in first place in the 7-11 divsion and netting her a 100 bucks, she was pumped and Papaw had accomplished his goal, I got her in third last year and first this year, she will want me to get her in first place in her age division next year, we had a blast boating close to 45 fish for the two days we fished last year we boated almost 75 during 2 days. 

We pulled 8 fish off that rockpile before they quit.............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Doc on finding a nice fish to save the day...LOL That lake frustrates me to no end. loaded with 1-2 lbers and its sad when your like "its a better fish..." and its in the 3-3.5 range... we landed a few dozen fish also and only had a few in the honest 4-5 lb range and I don't think any would have topped 5. We just stumbled on one on a slight dropoff/ledge/slope really. We then worked the snot out of the whole area thinking if there was 1, there must be another...LOL well you know how that story ends.

Did you see me and Ryan are thinking of doing a small lake circuit with Indian, St Marys, Loramie and CJ Brown? 

Oh yeah, still haven't seen official results so don't know where Ryan's fish ended up at, at 5:30 PM it was also the biggest of the day but I doubt that held up. 
Salmonid


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Any of those waypoints that I sent you help doc? I found another area,but a lot smaller saturday. Managed a 17" eye on it first swipe,then turn around to hit it again and a 5+ lb flattie 200' from the 1st wp. Then at that flattie waypoint was a channelcat dink feeding frenzy. Had over 6 of them nailing my molting craw along with 2 eyes and a crappie in a 45 min spurt in that little section.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes they did Saugmon send me a pm with an e-mail addy I got some pictures of that area I want you to see from the Sidescan.............Doc


----------

